
Can Data Conquer Faith? - mgh2
https://medium.com/@marcos.g.hung/can-data-conquer-faith-377e96751451
======
morningseagulls
TIL Australia, Canada, Germany have no majority religion.

This is not true, according to the CIA Factbook that was, ironically enough,
cited by the infographic:

\- Australia: 52.1% Christian. ([https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-
world-factbook/...](https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-
factbook/geos/as.html), see also
[https://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/abs@.nsf/Lookup/by%20Subject...](https://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/abs@.nsf/Lookup/by%20Subject/2071.0~2016~Main%20Features~Religion%20Data%20Summary~70))

\- Canada: 67.2% Christian. ([https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-
world-factbook/...](https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-
factbook/geos/ca.html))

\- Germany: 57.2% Christian. ([https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-
world-factbook/...](https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-
factbook/geos/gm.html))

~~~
mgh2
What is a better data set or source then? Other than google...

~~~
morningseagulls
The CIA Factbook? I'm making the observation that the creator of the
infographic has made some errors when translating the data into graphics.

~~~
mgh2
Yes maybe, here is the original source:
[https://www.pri.org/stories/2014-07-17/these-are-most-
religi...](https://www.pri.org/stories/2014-07-17/these-are-most-religious-
places-world-and-what-theyre-practicing)

~~~
morningseagulls
Ah, so that author is looking for "the most religious countries". Still, it
doesn't make sense to highlight Mongolia (53% Buddhist), Laos (67% Buddhist)
and even the Democratic Republic of the Congo (50% Roman Catholic), but not
Canada, which is 67.2% Christian. Even the United Kingdom, which is also
highlighted, is less religious than Canada at 59.5% Christian.

------
LeoSolaris
Likely not.

Faith is emotional and traditions based.

Data requires reasoning and logic, as well as allowing changes that conflict
with tradition.

This struggle has been occurring in some form since at least the dawn of
writing, though likely much longer.

~~~
oldandtired
Let's start with a question. What is your definition of the word "faith"? I
ask this because there is a disconnect between which definition of faith
various people use when they are discussing any subject that uses "faith".

I find it interesting that your use in the sentence "Faith is emotional and
traditions based" can be applied to all sorts of groups with all sorts of
agendas. These can include religious people, atheists, scientists, doctors and
medical professionals, politicians, workers' unions, governments, political
parties and politicians, teachers, etc., etc., etc.

As far as your next statement "Data requires reasoning and logic, as well as
allowing changes that conflict with tradition', well I spent over 20 years
dealing with all sorts of data, from analysis to collection to cleansing and
so forth. From my perspective, I have to ask you a question as to what
specific definition are you assigning to the word "data". This word has quite
varying meanings and what one group may use as their definition for "data" may
be at complete odds for what another group might be using as their definition.

As far as your statement is concerned, I have had to deal with many groups who
do not apply reasoning and logic when it comes to "data". They have "faith" as
in the blind kind that their data is correct. It is not uncommon for people to
assume that the information at hand is "true" just because it is in some
database somewhere or it accords with their belief system.

I am a disciple of Jesus Christ. I have looked at the evidence that is
available for the historicity of Jesus Christ and what His disciples of that
day said and did. The evidence suggests that He is who He says He is. This has
lead to studying what other evidence exists and there is plenty. This evidence
has lead to a considered trust which is one of the definitions of "faith". To
that end, I have accumulated more "data" as in evidence that Jesus Christ is
the Creator of the universe and that what He has said as recorded in the New
Testament is consistent with reality.

What has interested me is that there are many who stand in opposition to the
idea that Jesus Christ is Creator of the universe and all that goes with this
and they exhibit a blind "faith" in their worldview. It appears that their
"faith" is emotional and traditions based with an underlying attitude that
anyone who actually investigates the matter is an idiot.

